# CoverFlow



## windl (20. Jun 2012)

Hi NG,

ich versuche in Java einen CoverFlow zu bauen ähnlich wie bei ITunes.
Hierzu habe ich auch etwas in Java2D mit dem namen JFLOW gefunden. Eigentlich ist das genau das was ich suche ABER (und es muss ein ABER geben) wenn die Software im Vollbildmodus arbeitet ist diese erschreckend langsam. 
Daher befürchte ich, dass der beste Weg wohl über Java3D gehen muss. Leider bin ich in Java3D ein absoluter Anfänger. 
Es wäre schön, wenn ich hier jemanden finden würde, der mit erklärt, wie ich es schaffe zu meinem Ziel zu kommen - oder besser noch - selber interesse daran hat mit mir zusammen die Software umzusetzen.

Danke
Uwe


----------



## Marco13 (20. Jun 2012)

Ich hatte mal mit Swogl zu etwas in der Richtung angesetzt, aber das war noch zu einem sehr frühen Stadium, und müßte erst auf die neue Version angepasst werden. Aber vermutlich wäre das ein Overkill, weil Swogl Möglichkeiten bietet, die für so ein CoverFlow gar nicht gebraucht werden (und BTW, das Applet müßte dann signiert sein). Vielleicht sollte man sich erstmal das bestehende ansehen, und schauen, ob man einen offensichtliche Bottelnecks findet... beim Überfliegen stand da was mit einem "high quality" flag, vielleicht mal ausschalten .... ?!


----------



## Kr0e (20. Jun 2012)

Hm, Java FX hat meine ich Dinge dafür... Ansonsten... nachschauen, woher das Problem kommt. Liegts am Fullscreen ? Oder an der damit verbundenen höheren Auflösung ? Andere Rechne testen... neue Treiber... Ein bissel mit den Java2D Flags rumspielen (z.b. sun.java2d.opengl=True) Dann gibts noch Flags um das Skalieren von vbildern zu beschleunigen... Ich würde die Flinte nicht zuuu shcnell ins Korn werfen, erstmal rumprobieren oder vlt Entwickler ansprechen...


----------

